# Je ne t’envie pas (envier)



## Heimito

Sono Stefano Sacchitella e saluto tutti i partecipanti a questo forum così istruttivo. 

Sto traducendo “Canicule”, di Jean Vautrin, e vorrei cortesemente chiedervi un suggerimento su come rendere in italiano l’espressione “Je ne t’envie pas” che compare nel contesto “Tire, petit, _dit-il_. Fais vite ! Je ne t’envie pas”. Chi lo desidera può vederla qui in modo più articolato: 

http://books.google.it/books?id=90M...onepage&q=vautrin "je ne t'envie pas"&f=false

Renderei la frase con “Spara, ragazzo, dice. Avanti, sbrigati! Non t’invidio!”. 

Non capisco però francamente perché l’uomo dica al ragazzo “che non l’invidia”, ed è per questo che ho pensato che “envier” abbia qualche sfumatura di senso che non riesco a cogliere. 

Qualcuno saprebbe darmi qualche suggerimento utile? Grazie per l’ospitalità.

Stefano


----------



## Heimito

È possibile che il link di Google Books relativo alla pagina di Vautrin  che ho citato nel post precedente non visualizzi la pagina. Cerco allora  di far capire meglio il contesto più ampio in cui si colloca la frase  che mi lascia perplesso nonostante l’apparente chiarezza.

Il  contesto è una scena di dialogo tra un ragazzino e un rapinatore, Jim  Cobb, gravemente ferito dalla polizia che lo insegue. Il ragazzino  sembra offrire una via di scampo a Cobb portandolo in una costruzione in  campagna. Dico “sembra”, perché in realtà il ragazzino salva Cobb per  ucciderlo: vuol diventare famoso con l’essere proprio lui colui che farà  fuori il famoso bandito: “J’veux être çui [sic] qu’a tué Jimmy  Cobb...”. Punta quindi una pistola alla fronte del bandito, che per  esortarlo a fare in fretta gli rivolge appunto la frase “Tire, petit, _dit-il_. Fais vite ! Je ne t’envie pas”.

Spero questo sia d'aiuto.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Heimito,
No, quel "je ne t'envie pas" non ha una speciale sfumatura in francese, lo capisco come te, "non t'invidio" .


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Stefano 

Dopo la risposta di Matou [bizz et bizz et bizz à toi, mon cher Matou!], il mio intervento è sicuramente superfluo ... ma volevo dire che, forse, l'assassino "non invidia" il ragazzo di strada perché sa cosa significa, come ci si sente ad uccidere una persona o, forse, perché conosce bene i problemi che gliene deriveranno (vivere braccati).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Anna (bizz, bizz),
I tuoi interventi non sono mai superflui! In questo caso propenderei personalmente per la seconda causa che hai detto, vivere braccati, ma non è strettamente necessario di esserne sicuri.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Matou!  Grazie infinite! E bizz infiniti!  Anch'io propenderei per la seconda ipotesi!


----------



## Heimito

Gentilissimi Anna e Matou, vi sono molto grato per l'attenzione!  E mi associo a voi nel ritenere che il bandito non invidi il ragazzo perché sa bene cosa  significhi vivere da assassini, col peso di una coscienza sporca e braccati come bestie. Dunque un ultimo gesto di commiserazione, di pietà, da parte di un anziano bandito nei confronti di un giovane che entrato col piede sbagliato nella vita.


----------

